# Cambridgeshire, moving in



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Dear fellow forumers,

Seeking help.

Are there anybody that is based in Cambridge? I would be based in Granta Park in September or so, not quite sure how to get accommodation sorted.

Single man, looking for a room, I have a bike, so I am considering a 3 miles radius. I am not familiar with the area.

Hope to get some helpful reply.

Thank you.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

The spam hammer is now able to reply to topics apparently ... this is silly now


----------

